# Some pleasant instruments not common in modern times



## UnauthorizedRosin

Hello. What are some of your favorite instruments (you don't have to know how to play them) that were used more so in other periods but are typically not present in most modern orchestras. Mine would be a Harpsichord and the Lautenwerck, used primarily in the Baroque era of music, am I correct in that, aren't I? What would be yours?


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'd say Viole D' Amore and Baryton, Musette is nice as well.


----------



## Ukko

Looks like you are not really focused on orchestral instruments - they need to be heard in the ensemble. Take a look at what happened to orchestral strings at the end of the Baroque era.


----------



## Antiquarian

The clavichord, with its very soft tone, is a favourite. (I know not exactly orchestral) I like the viola d' amore, along with the viola bastarda that is seldom used today. But for orchestral works, many of the works written for certain obsolete instruments (an example here is Mendelssohn's _Midsummer Night's Dream_ which used an ophicleide that in modern orchestras has been supplanted by the tuba) have been much improved by using modern equivalents. True, they are not HIP for the purists.


----------



## Yombie

As far as obscure instruments go, I like the hurdy gurdy, the ondes Martenot, and the waterphone...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith wrote a chamber concerto for the viola d'amore in the late 1920s as part of his _Kammermusik_ series as well as a 'little sonata' for viola d'amore and piano earlier in the decade - there have been a few works written specifically for the instrument since then but I can't say I've heard any of them.


----------



## Guest

I've always been rather fond of the pink oboe. Sadly, it's use has become quite trivialized in modern times.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like cornets. They almost sound like a trumpet with a head cold, but they blend very well with singers.


----------



## Antiquarian

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith wrote a chamber concerto for the viola d'amore in the late 1920s as part of his _Kammermusik_ series as well as a 'little sonata' for viola d'amore and piano earlier in the decade - there have been a few works written specifically for the instrument since then but I can't say I've heard any of them.


Thanks for this. I think I will dig out my old cpo recordings of Hindemith's _Kammermusik_, along with his _Konzertmusik_, and give them a listen. It's been ages.


----------



## Poodle

Manxfeeder said:


> I like cornets. They almost sound like a trumpet with a head cold, but they blend very well with singers.


I second this :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

The glass harmonica


----------



## JamieHoldham

I would say the Oboe d'amore, the wooden version of the Oboe from the Baroque era, has a nice mellow sound to it.


----------



## Pugg

JamieHoldham said:


> I would say the Oboe d'amore, the wooden version of the Oboe from the Baroque era, has a nice mellow sound to it.


You are a romantic Jamie.


----------



## musicaljohn

Antiquarian said:


> The clavichord, with its very soft tone, is a favourite. (I know not exactly orchestral) I like the viola d' amore, along with the viola bastarda that is seldom used today. But for orchestral works, many of the works written for certain obsolete instruments (an example here is Mendelssohn's _Midsummer Night's Dream_ which used an ophicleide that in modern orchestras has been supplanted by the tuba) have been much improved by using modern equivalents. True, they are not HIP for the purists.


Seconded :angel:


----------

